# Couldnt make this one up...



## bikesnbuses (Apr 15, 2015)

As all of you DONT know,my father and I havent always seen eye to eye...
Yesterday morning on CL this bike appeared....Yesterday was also my fathers birthday...
My father has been asking me on and off for about 10 years if Ive ever come across one specifically in green/gold (needs a springer) as this IS the bike he got for Christmas in 1953..
Needless to say,the bike is GREAT and FULLY tuned up!! ...
My dads picking it up tomorrow,he's EXTREMELY excited.
I told him if he wants to get rid of it he needs to give it back to my son.He says he will

There were alot of calls on this bike(as I knew there WOULD be)The gentleman who sold it to me was one of the nicest people Ive dealt with and a man of his word..This bike will NOT get "flipped"..I will now happily post "FOUND" on my wanted to buy ad 
On a side note..at first I was REALLY  upset because I had just gotten home from a 2 hour wild goose chase,upset not because I came home with empty hands(part of the territory) but because there was JUST not enough time to make the round trip and safely make it home in time for my son's school bus.But by miracle I ended up with it anyways :o


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 15, 2015)

Great story, happy for you AND your dad!  Congrats!  BTW, very nice Color Flow!  My favorite color too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 15, 2015)

WOW thats the second complete higgins thats shown up on here in the last few days.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

Win for the good guys.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 15, 2015)

I must not be checking CL as often as I should be!


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice !


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good for you Jeff - Bri has enough bikes anyway...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks guys!My dads already asking about getting the correct parts; light ,reflectors and a springer...I rode it and hes gonna be happy


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool. I'm glad you were able to get it for your dad.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dang save a few minor things like, WTH ya gonna get a springer that matches such a well kept bike like that, that's awesome find fer your dad. Moreover likely a similar state of what he'd grew out of too. .


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 15, 2015)

Congratulations! That's a clean bike!


----------



## gator49 (Apr 15, 2015)

Congratulations very nice color flow your father will always remember this birthday


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats on your new bike. I like the story to it as well, it was meant to be for you. Plus its a super clean bicycle enjoy it!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy for you Jeff!


----------



## 48b6 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice paint on that!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 19, 2015)

My dad had a chance to stop by and pick up his prize!He looked pretty pleased with the maiden ride!Off to a good home!!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 21, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> My dad had a chance to stop by and pick up his prize!He looked pretty pleased with the maiden ride!Off to a good home!!




nice bike congrats,


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Your pop still riding his baby?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 28, 2016)

Yup!Hes still got it..I bought him a batwing headlight for Christmas to restore..I havent seen him lately though,dont know how he did with it..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 28, 2016)

Awesome Jeff ... congrats on the find ... Very nice original bicycle - I'm sure it brought many great memories to your Dad riding it for the first time again ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## dodgerblue (Apr 28, 2016)

Really cool story and very cool bicycle . Your Pops should be proud of you. He looks like he enjoyed the ride .


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2016)

Many people of the older generations in the US just stopped riding bikes once they got a car, and never came back to it. My dad is an example. He rode bikes all through high school because he wasn't allowed to drive until he was 18. His bike was a 3 speed Dunelt. After he got his car, he stopped riding a bike at all (1968 or so).

My third year of college, I got a modern "wonder" hybrid Specialized. This thing had tons of gears, fenders, kevlar tires, the works. My dad actually just took the bike into the street and tried to ride it. With the last bike he rode being a 3 speed, he naturally figured the bike just shifted when you pulled the lever. He would stop pedaling and try to shift, but to no avail. He eventually realized you had to pedal to get it to shift. But that was the last time I saw him even try to ride a bike, about 14 years ago.

Most of the "adults" I knew growing up stopped riding bikes the day they got their license to drive a car. 

I now own my dad's old Higgins middle weight and my grandfather's Schwinn Henderson. I think my cousins raided my dad's old Dunelt before I could get to it. I wish I had just gotten that one out of the family barn when I got the Henderson.


----------

